# BC interior bow shops



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

A quick Google-fu nets the following:

Bow Sinister in Kamloops (not a pro-shop, but the guy might be able to set up a bow for you)

Hardcore Archery in Kelowna.

Dunno much about either. Drop 'em a line or go for a drive is all I can offer, really.


----------



## Jaded84 (Dec 6, 2020)

I know it’s been a while, but I’ve got two friends who just had Hardcore Archery in Kelowna build them bows. Chuck specifically was a wealth of knowledge apparently


----------

